# What to do with his Head??



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So because of Sawyers allergies, and insisting on eating garbage and anything he can find still, he tends to scratch his head until there are basically bare patches.
It basically comes to a point at the top, so I was considering trying a fohawk on him. I tried once before and it ended up looking like crap, it looked more like a mohawk, but bad lol. How can I gradually shape/scissor the hair up so it looks smooth still?
Any other ideas of what I can do with it? I was hoping to grow it out, but at this rate it will never happen. I added some links to pictures of it. Sorry he isn't brushed and fluffed right now, and I would attach the actual pictures but my computer always crashes when I try...
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/IMG_3338.jpg
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/IMG_3334.jpg
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/IMG_3335.jpg
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/IMG_3336.jpg
http://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k333/oSilentlyAwaits/IMG_3337.jpg

Also, I don't have curved shears yet... would those help for something like this?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you tried a snood? I did that for a while to break Trev of scratching his ears. He doesn't have allergies and his ears are healthy (per several vets) but he would still scratch at them, I guess it felt good. I don't think it would break sawyer of scratching since his itchiness is allergies but it would protect his coat. 

Sorry I'm not much good at coming up with head style ideas. A fohawk might be cute, so would a true Mohawk.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, I've thought of it but would have to order one online. I just don't see how it would stop him from scratching it right off though? Anyone have experience with that?
And I'm not sure how to scissor a fohawk


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Thanks, I've thought of it but would have to order one online. I just don't see how it would stop him from scratching it right off though? Anyone have experience with that?
> And I'm not sure how to scissor a fohawk


I think that maybe helps if you let some brows on your dog (little bit longer coat upon eyes) - it seem more natural and will give him a better look - direction of scissioning of front line (and also of banking of scissors blades) should be from forehead to nose, not from forehead to ears, if it's understandable.

Like this:









Not like this:


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, I've wanted to give him eyebrows like that, but he scratches his head so I can't even fluff it out. Otherwise it's like a big forehead and a tiny rest of his head since he scratches it off/short. I can't get a smooth look because he makes it all uneven  I'll try to post pics after his bath tonight and see if it shows better


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Thanks, I've thought of it but would have to order one online. I just don't see how it would stop him from scratching it right off though? Anyone have experience with that?
> And I'm not sure how to scissor a fohawk


Home made snood-Mens tube sock with end cut off...slip over head and good to go...Can also use old sleeves from old turtlenecks if socks are to tight.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I know what you mean, I used to have Indy's topknot grown out long and banded but that darn Maddy would snatch the bands off and break the hair, so I had to scissor Indy's topknot tight and short for a while. But in Sawyer's case, do you think his head is itchy because of the suddenly colder weather? I wonder if some good conditioner or hot oil applications might help, just to keep his scalp nice and supple. Unless it's just a habit, like nail biting.


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

fantastic poodle said:


> Home made snood-Mens tube sock with end cut off...slip over head and good to go...Can also use old sleeves from old turtlenecks if socks are to tight.


Or put some old child sock on legs (and fix it whith plaster or ribbon) when he is at home to avoid scratching - it help a lot.


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Thanks, I've wanted to give him eyebrows like that, but he scratches his head so I can't even fluff it out. Otherwise it's like a big forehead and a tiny rest of his head since he scratches it off/short. I can't get a smooth look because he makes it all uneven  I'll try to post pics after his bath tonight and see if it shows better


This cut is possible also in very short version and look pretty I think, maybe he has enough hair for this?
















(he was putting his head under peeing dog females so I have to shorten his topknot )


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

You knot what? I think there's something weird in the environment here in BC this fall, perhaps due to the warm, dry weather(?). Jasper has been itchy of and on all summer, but this fall, it's become unbearable, and yes, he'll scratch himself raw. I've heard from others that they or their dogs have had unusually bad allergies. Have you tried Benadryl? We're also trying apple cider vinegar with the 'mother',which is helping to a point. He is, sadly, sporting a cone much of the time these days to prevent him from hurting himself.

As for grooming, I have no suggestions,sorry!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I wish it was just a seasonal thing, but he's been like this from the first day I got him. I've never been able to grow a top knot 
I wish they had some kind of allergy pills made for dogs, to give. it would make things so much easier!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Have you talked to your vet about allergery pills? I have heard that you can give them the people stuff and the dose would be like the amount a child would take. I would check it out. You need to stop the itch, not worry about the groom.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I was told about benedryl before, but I'm leary since my doctor once said taking it continuously can cause seizures... 
I'll definitely ask though


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So I decided not to go with the fauxhawk this time. Trimming it shorter on the sides will just show the thinner parts more. Here's my attempt at a shorter top knot... it's not fully rounded since it's so sparse in some spots, I tried to do the eyebrows but it is still so short... any advice?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Sawyer's head looks good.....you did a very nice job!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

He looks great!!! He is a handsome boy, for sure.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks  Still wish there was more I could do to make it look fuller lol


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> So I decided not to go with the fauxhawk this time. Trimming it shorter on the sides will just show the thinner parts more. Here's my attempt at a shorter top knot... it's not fully rounded since it's so sparse in some spots, I tried to do the eyebrows but it is still so short... any advice?


Very nice! Looks marvelous! 
Only maybe put little bit higher line between ear and eye - it should be straight from the corner of ear to the tail of eye - I thing that it will look little bit better.


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Like this...


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes exactly and leave it as a crisp line. Dont blend it into the topnot, you need to create the illusion of more hair.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Sawyer has such a pretty face!


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, I think so too  lol
and thank you for the visual!!! I could never really figure out where the line is supposed to go, I thought when I pulled the ear back, I was doing it straight... Can't wait to try this... just hoping I don't completely wreck it.
The vet prescribed some pills, and he hasn't scratched once in two days! I can't wait for him to grow a proper coat now


----------

